# Speedport W723V Typ B Probleme



## Sharpz (23. Juni 2011)

Bin seit gestern bei der Telekom und habe den Router Speedport W723V Typ B und bei Call of Duty: Black Ops beispielsweise finde ich keiner Server, da kann ich noch etliche Ports freigeben, nichts funktioniert.
Hat da jemand dieselben Probleme und kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Am router liegt das eigentlich nicht, da der im Werkszustand so eingestellt ist, dass die normalen Ports über HTTP usw. freigegeben sind. Ich würd mal lieber die Firewall anschauen, vor allem wenn man Win7 hat sind da die Richtlinien recht streng.

Mein W504V hatte im Auslieferungszustand eine Konfigurationszeit von ca. 10min mit Passwort, Verschlüsselung, Eingabe der Daten und MAC Filterung und das Ding läuft tadellos.



EDIT: Du bist seit gestern bei der T-Com...ins Internet kommst du aber schon normal? Nicht das der Anschluss noch nicht korrekt freigegeben ist.


----------



## Sharpz (23. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Am router liegt das eigentlich nicht, da der im Werkszustand so eingestellt ist, dass die normalen Ports über HTTP usw. freigegeben sind. Ich würd mal lieber die Firewall anschauen, vor allem wenn man Win7 hat sind da die Richtlinien recht streng.
> 
> Mein W504V hatte im Auslieferungszustand eine Konfigurationszeit von ca. 10min mit Passwort, Verschlüsselung, Eingabe der Daten und MAC Filterung und das Ding läuft tadellos.
> 
> ...



Hatte vorher die Easybox und da hatte ich keine Probleme, ich musste bei dem Speedport nichts konfigurieren, war schon alles eingestellt.
Die Windows 7 Firewall ist deaktiviert, habe sonst keine Programme, die etwas blockieren konnten.
Wie gesagt, vorher lief alles einwandfrei mit der Easybox von Vodafone.


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Und surfen kannst du normal?

Gehen andere Onlinespiele?


----------

